# My cockapoo s fur



## Valnara (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello Everyone My cockapoo is 4 month old and it's fur is not curly at All . Is that common thing?? Thank you


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Some Cockerpoos do have straighter fur than others. So it's not uncommon. Can you post a picture. Would love to see her/him.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They run the full range from 100% cocker coat to 100% poodle coat. Most are somewhere in between. Rufus is 100% poodle, it sounds like you got the full cocker. They do continue to change though for several years.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

post a picture of your baby....their fur can sure change alot over time. right now I have one in the middle and one that is really really cocker.


----------

